# Low on Diesel: My build thread



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

So here is the initial build-up.
I started with the DIY kit from [email protected], with the firestone rears, firestone fronts, HPS short struts, and the AVS 7 switch. Viair 400c 150 PSI Compressor, 5 Gallon tank, 8x Asco 300 PSI 3/8" Brass Valves.
I live on the top floor of my building with outdoor only parking, so there won't be any fancy garage pics. This is also my daily, so anything I do has to be put back together and road worthy at the end of the weekends. 
My completion deadline: First weekend in June.
What I have so far:

















The aluminum bit in the middle is something i turned at work. I'll be able to bolt this assembly to the bottom of the wheel well using the existing threaded part that formerly held down the spare tire.
let me know if you have any advice or if you can point out anything not looking quite right.

Oh, btw, Everything is going in this bit of glory:









_Modified by Devo! at 1:38 AM 5-14-2009_


_Modified by Devo! at 11:36 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

looks very nice and compact http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i am a little confused how you gonna run the lines to the bags,maybe it's just the picture but it looks like fitting is to close to the compressor mount to run the line straight like that. also those flow controls and mufflers will def help, i just finished similar setup and without anything to slow it down its way too fast with 3/8 all around.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Rat4Life)*

Thanks for the input! I'm pretty sure there is enough room to run the line. Also the valves are not anchored yet, so they have some play.
I'm hoping everything works out!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

what switch box are you running?
and are you going 3/8 all around?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Rat4Life)*

AVS 7 switch box, and yea, 3/8 all around


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

i like the set-up, just curious as to why the flow control valves are in between the tank and the valves


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

umm.. I used my imagination. i figured because one air line from the tank does the front and another does the back, I'd be able to control it better that way. This is just a trial run, and some of if it is temporary to get me to a show and back. After that I can fine tune and everything and make it right.

Where should I have put the flow controls?

(btw, posting under the influence right now)


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

well the thing is, when you dump it'll still be 'normal' flow. kinda defeating the purpose. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the tidiness


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

ooh right i see what you did there, i was thrown off for some reason
mufflers for the dumps would slow that down too if you didnt want it to drop too fast


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_well the thing is, when you dump it'll still be 'normal' flow. kinda defeating the purpose. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the tidiness 

but he is dumping with mufflers , so it's gonna be slower ,and 4 mufflers cost about the same as 1 ptc flow control.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Rat4Life)*

yes, i was going to call them silencers, so i didn't comment them. lol 
do you have any adjustment on the mufflers?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (lcurtisl)*

mufflers are not adjustable.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

Question about grounding the Valves.. Would I be able to "daisy-chain" the ground wire so it goes from one to the other, or maybe run a piece of copper along side the valves and solder each ground wire to said piece of copper and ground that to the chassis?
I just want to eliminate more wires then I need and make it easier to do.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

yes.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (lcurtisl)*

Awesome! I made a copper ground and a few other bits at work tonight. Hopefully I'll get some progress pics up soon. I hope to have this all dropped in the car and wired up on friday. Then I hope to have the bags in the following weekend providing everything goes well.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

I made quite a bit of progress yesterday and today. I have everything in the trunk, and the false floor in. Everything is pretty much wired up, I just have to finish the grounds and then I can power it up to check for leaks.
I forgot to take pics today, so I will tomorrow.
I just took one for now, My tank pressure gauge:
Thoughts on this?








I'm going to clean that up some soon. I just want everything working first.


_Modified by Devo! at 11:32 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*










It's all in the trunk. Sub-floor fits over it perfectly. Everything turned out awesome. Its pretty much wired in now, Just have to wait will friday to get bags installed


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

i dont think i missed it.. what front bags are you going to run?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (lcurtisl)*

A firestone bag on HPS struts


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

Little update. Wiring is complete. I just filled my tank with air, Now i'm going to see how much is left when I'm done work in 2 hours.
(I may have been working on my car on my breaks...)










Edit: The car sat all night with the tank full. I didn't lose any pressure. In fact, I gained maybe 2lbs because last night was cold, and today was hot, probably almost a 20°C change.
Things are looking good so far!










_Modified by Devo! at 5:31 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

Today was the big day. I loaded up the car and drove 100+km to my friend Chris's garage. At 4pm he pulled the last car out of one of the bays, and I pulled the car in. I finished up around 11:30pm. The car was on air, I had taken it for a 3 min drive up the road to check stuff, made a few adjustments, Chris changed my tie-rod, packed up the car and made the trek back home.
So far, no problems. No leaks on the way home, didn't seem to lose any pressure anywhere. I left it aired up a bit over night, so when I leave today, I'll see if I lost any.
























Couldn't be happier right now
I would like to say thanks to:
[email protected], for answering my dumb questions, being a lot of help, and getting my stuff to me.
Rat4life, for giving me some good advise that came in handy.
Chris, for letting me use his shop and keeping it open till 11:30, and changing my tie-rod at 11pm
Honie, for changing my rear brakes while I was running air lines.
Jlowe, for lending me some tools I didn't have and helping me get the car done before we went home.
Bert, for kicking my ass to go finishing wiring the valves in the rain on monday so I'd be ready for the big install friday.
A couple guys that I don't know that showed up at the shop and lent a hand here and there when I needed it.
And my girlfriend who helped wire things up, re-did my headliner, and was so understanding about spending so much money and time on my car!
Thanks!

Aaaaand.. Hopefully I'll get some decent shots of it today!



_Modified by Devo! at 11:24 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*










No, I didn't wash it. Yes, they are factory 15's. But hey, low before wheels, right? I think I had my priorities straight.
There was better graffiti further along the wall, but a local cobalt group rolled in and parked in front of it, and just stood around, so I left.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

awesome, now get some wheels on that bish! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (guesswho)*

I know, All my money is tied up in the suspension right now. I'll be rocking 16" steelies this season, unfortunately. I'll try to pull them off..


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

on another note, here is the current interior:








The headliner is done the same, just not in the car.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Low on Diesel: My build thread (Devo!)*

here's another for now.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no water trap?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_no water trap?

Not yet. Working on that one


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Devo!)*

Took out the sway bar, and cut the bump stops this morning. She sits a little lower now.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Devo!)*

A few from just after a local meet. New wheels, and tires.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Devo!)*

I love your headliner! The car is lookin' good as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Devo!)*

Have you got some part numbers for the firestone bags? We can source the Firestone stuff where I work, should get a good deal on them. Not sure what would work on the Jetta though. I went through the new Firestone catalog and found nothing specifially for the Mk4.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iamsuperdan)*

i don't know what they are, sorry


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Devo!)*

I can find them it if you need them, Pm me.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (iamsuperdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamsuperdan* »_Have you got some part numbers for the firestone bags? We can source the Firestone stuff where I work, should get a good deal on them. Not sure what would work on the Jetta though. I went through the new Firestone catalog and found nothing specifially for the Mk4.









http://www.streetbeatcustoms.c...54576/
the problem is to get the brackets for the car.
you could also get those the same bags for the same price without brackets from [email protected]


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re:*

One my buddy Jspurr took at a local show


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re:*

































Dragging the front lip for the camera!

Thanks to colin for the pics!



_Modified by Devo! at 9:31 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## 01jtivr6playa (Dec 22, 2007)

how much did you pay for your own kit?
when you were done buying everything you needed?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (01jtivr6playa)*

pm sent


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks like you did a great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

hey looks great what size tires on the steelies with the moon hub caps?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (mmm222)*

195/50/16


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, I see a Telus phone and a Tim Horton's cup. I know you are Canadian. Then I saw the two-tone jetta which I used to see in my hood in Toronto but he has Nova Scotia plates on and you have no front plate so I'm guessin you are an east coast boy? TPB 4 life


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_OK, I see a Telus phone and a Tim Horton's cup. I know you are Canadian. Then I saw the two-tone jetta which I used to see in my hood in Toronto but he has Nova Scotia plates on and you have no front plate so I'm guessin you are an east coast boy? TPB 4 life









You sir have very good observational skills. I believe the guy who owns that two tone jetta is originally from around here. He moved to TO shortly after finishing the Jetta, but has recently returned. I'm from Halifax, Nova Scotia, so your guess it pretty good!


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re:*

From a local show.
















Second place for "Top Euro"
Bahaha, that shot was so cheesy I just had to do it.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

do you have a frame notch?


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (mmm222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_do you have a frame notch?

Nope


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

frame notch = moar low

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

Yea, I gotta get around to that some day. I'm worried about failing my motor vehicle inspection with it notched.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re:*

The car and/or air-ride setup is for sale.
I'd like to sell them together, But I think I'll be throwing stock suspension back on this weekend.
Everything still works awesome! less then 14,000km on it, Never seen winter. I'm just downsizing everything. I might be moving far away soon.


----------



## ranjerz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

I love this car..


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ranjerz)*

it is no longer. back to stock and currently for sale


----------



## ranjerz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Devo!)*

PISSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Miless (Feb 27, 2012)

Devo! said:


> The car and/or air-ride setup is for sale.
> I'd like to sell them together, But I think I'll be throwing stock suspension back on this weekend.
> Everything still works awesome! less then 14,000km on it, Never seen winter. I'm just downsizing everything. I might be moving far away soon.


 how much will you sell the air ride kit for? 
pm me :]


----------

